# Sharing One Cigar or Letting a Friend Try Your Cigar?



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

How do you guys feel about sharing a cigar with a friend or letting them try the flavors of the stick?

Ideally, everyone should have their own stick but sometimes there's not enough. This happened one time with some friends. I had 3 cigars, 3 friends and myself. One was a little left out but isn't a serious smoker. He asked to try mine and I was a little hesitant. I eventually passed it to him to try but I'm not sure I would continue that practice in the future. I explained to him cigars aren't like weed where they're passed back and forth, and that there's a little more 'class' (for lack of a better word) associated with smoking a cigar. Was I wrong?

And are there any occasions you can think of it's not a problem for someone to try the flavor of the cigar?


----------



## TMat (Jan 24, 2014)

When I smoke the cigars tends to get quite wet. The few times I have been asked to try it I always prewarn of the slobber. If that doesnt scare them away they wont ask a second time after tasting the cigar and a bit of me


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Hell no! You were not wrong at all, if he wanted to smoke a cigar he should have gotten one. The only person I would allow puffing on my cigar would be my girl, but that wont happen since she's not into them.


----------



## stltimmy1979 (Nov 1, 2013)

^+1


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Regiampiero said:


> Hell no! You were not wrong at all, if he wanted to smoke a cigar he should have gotten one. The only person I would allow puffing on my cigar would be my girl, but that wont happen since she's not into them.


This. The girlfriend will try a puff on mine once in a blue moon. But anyone else? No. Sorry.


----------



## Chilone (Dec 11, 2013)

No...... Just no!!


----------



## rjwillow (Jan 15, 2014)

Only with my wife... And I often encourage her to try something that I am enjoying as it would be nice to sit and smoke with her sometime. She's not sold on cigars at this point. But at least she gets an idea of what I like about it...


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

It is so funny you started this thread. I was at the B&M lounge on Sunday with a friend of mine. We were sitting at one of the high top bar tables and 4 young guys, early 20's came in and sat at the table beside us. The one kid had been in several times and he is a good kid and very friendly. Anyway, they all lit up cigars but would pass them around to each other to try. My friend and I just looked at each other.

To answer, I would never share or ask to share another persons cigar. My wife smokes cigars, mostly infused, and she will sometimes reach for mine to try it, but she is the only person I would let mine.

There was a thread awhile back about someone aswking to borrow your cutter after they had a cigar in their mouth and almost everyone said no. Don't know why you would let someone "borrow" your smoke.


----------



## kuntry08 (Mar 22, 2011)

Only my wife.... i actually had a stranger ask me to take a puff of my cigar when i was on my honeymoon last March. My wife said I looked at him as though i was about to slap him. LOL


----------



## TheReal_sheik (Jan 21, 2014)

Absolutely not!

A cigar isnt "Whacky Tobacky" HA HA! No sharing from me...

Anyways, the theme of Almost all of the replies seem to be "only the wife"
and i agree! only the wife. HA In fact i encourage my wife to smell and try what i smoke every now and then, i find it sexy.
But as for anyone else, DONT ASK.


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

I have let a friend try mine a few times but it was always when I first lit up and was only a friend of 20 years. That being said its definitely not common practice for me and was only with a few htf sticks. I agree with everyone else only the wife may share my sticks


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

kuntry08 said:


> Only my wife.... i actually had a stranger ask me to take a puff of my cigar when i was on my honeymoon last March. My wife said I looked at him as though i was about to slap him. LOL


 I don't blame you for wanting to smack him! Who would ask such an obserd question. That's just gross.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

A good friend of mine came over the other day. We were hanging out in the garage so I asked him if he wanted a cigar. He turned me down so I commenced to smoke. He then wanted to try it. After that, he kept asking for it back. In the future, I will just give him a cigar as soon as he asks for a puff of mine.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

I'll add my vote for "only the wife." I think otherwise it's bad etiquette to pass a cigar around. I have lit cigars for others who were having trouble, but once lit, that's it.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh man i am glad someone started this thread because i was about to start one myself. As a general rule as my signature says... "No you cannot have a "hit" off of my cigar! get your own!". I have never really been one to share my smoke but i will gladly offer you one of your own. and the only exception is someone that i am going to bed with (my wife) or penny from big bang theory... Yeah i would share my cigar with her. However last week i met up with an old high school friend who i have not seen in a while at a BBQ at his house. and of course the "Hey that smells good. can i try it?" Question was asked and i warned him that it is covered in slobber. and next thing i knew he was wiping the cap off on his shirt and then it was passed around like a joint... what a waste of a perfectly good Diesel Grind. So I agree with @PlatinumRespect This is not a joint and there is an etiquette that goes along with cigars IMO. but then again just like everyone's Palate it is all up to the person smoking. if you don't mind it go for it but as for me if you are smoking my cigar i better be getting to see you naked lol

I just realized what i opened myself up for with that final statement... so no i don't want to see you guys naked. lol


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

I know a certain individual who was traveling (through Texas or Tennessee IIRC) and stopped at an event they were having at a B&M there. Apparently it's pretty common practice there for a number of individuals (5+) to pass a new cigar around for each person to try. I believe he participated just because he didn't want to be rude, but I don't think I would ever agree to do that. I have shared a cigar once with only ONE other person but they only took a couple of puffs and were very careful not to get any goo on the cigar.

Aside from that I would definitely add to the "only the wife" response, though my wife won't touch cigars since she has an allergy.

I did have a friend who was unable to finish a cigar one time and offered it to me. I declined :hand:


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

I figured the wife/girlfriend thing would be that one caveat to share/let someone try.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

I think you gave a very good explanation to your friend. When I go to BBQ's & various social gathers, I always bring my 3 ct case, and when I pull out my cigar I always offer the other 2 to any takers. Nonsmokers are good for the usual comment "No thanks, I don't wanna waste your cigar"...but as soon as that fragrant aroma hits the air, one brave individual may ask for a puff, LoL. I've done it twice that I can remember with really good friends, and both of them now are occasional/somewhat regulars who buy,own & share sticks so problem solved.

It's nothing to make a habit of.

Not to brag...but my conversion rate is pretty high:nod:


----------



## im1livewire (Dec 29, 2013)

No, no, no, no, nooooooooooooooooooo! We don't ride "beyatch" with another dude on a bike; we don't go to musicals with other dudes and we certainly don't share our stogies with other dudes. You explained it just fine


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

im1livewire said:


> No, no, no, no, nooooooooooooooooooo! We don't ride "beyatch" with another dude on a bike; we don't go to musicals with other dudes and we certainly don't share our stogies with other dudes. You explained it just fine


That is funny i tell guys if they want to go for a ride on my Harley that they have to sit in front with their back arched and their hands on the gas tank... that usually stops any further requests for a ride


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Just the wife.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I have about 2 people I would even consider letting have a puff or two off my cigar and no neither are in any way my significant other. They are my two best friends and fellow cigar smokers. Would I make it a habit, definitely no. Would I do this with strangers, hell no. Would I share an entire cigar, absolutely not. But what kind of person would I be if I couldn't let them at least get an impression of what the cigar was like without telling them to go buy their own. I'm assuming the majority in this thread has let a friend have a sip of your beer, what's the difference? Give em a puff or two when you first light up and if they want more THEN they can go get their own.
Granted I would never ask to for a puff off a cigar someone was smoking.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

No way. My wife will take a puff on occasion, but people know just to ask me for a cigar. I usually carry at least 5 on me.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

If it is someone I would let try my beer then they can puff on my cigar.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

I have let my brother in law have a puff I wouldn't hesitate if it were a family member. I wouldn't let a stranger under any circumstance. I agree with him's beer analogy.


----------



## BlowinSm0ke (Jun 16, 2012)

Never had it happen to me…but I would probably come back with something like “sure…I just hope this colossal cold sore is past its contagious stage”…that would likely be the end of it.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

If a friend asks me to share, I do. I share nearly every cigar I have with the gf, I think I've only had 1 friend ask to try a cigar (mostly since I always have extra so they know then can have their own). He's always wasted when he asks so I have to always remind him not to inhale.... he inhales every time. 

love it when the word class comes up ... as if smoking dead plant matter is somehow superior to... smoking dead plant matter.


----------



## max_cjs0101 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hmm, i dont think i would share a cigar with anyone (siblings included) except for my wife.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

AuTechCoM said:


> That is funny i tell guys if they want to go for a ride on my Harley that they have to sit in front with their back arched and their hands on the gas tank... that usually stops any further requests for a ride


Bahahahahaah! I literally spat out my drink. Funny stuff man.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Nope


----------



## FlyersFan (Nov 4, 2013)

The only person who has asked me for a puff of my cigar is my sister in law, and I don't know of anyone that wants to see her naked. If I'm smoking something that I think a buddy should try I either tell him about it or, if it's great, I'll pick one up for him.

I don't really think it's a "class" thing. I think of it more as a "trading of slobber" thing. Cigars get fairly damp as they get smoked and to me it's just kinda gross to let somebody else wrap their lips around someone else's cigar. Back in the day when I "may have" partaken in some illicit smoking activities it was considered bad form to slobber on a home rolled cigarette.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh hellz to the no on sharing with randoms. I should give the wife a puff and my close BOTL....


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

HIM said:


> I have about 2 people I would even consider letting have a puff or two off my cigar and no neither are in any way my significant other. They are my two best friends and fellow cigar smokers. Would I make it a habit, definitely no. Would I do this with strangers, hell no. Would I share an entire cigar, absolutely not. But what kind of person would I be if I couldn't let them at least get an impression of what the cigar was like without telling them to go buy their own. I'm assuming the majority in this thread has let a friend have a sip of your beer, what's the difference? Give em a puff or two when you first light up and if they want more THEN they can go get their own.
> Granted I would never ask to for a puff off a cigar someone was smoking.


Yeah I guess I'm in the minority with you. I'll let my friends take a sip of a good new beer, and I guess I'd let a few of them take a little puff. I don't get a cigar wet as I smoke anyway.

I don't remember ever sharing a cigar though. Maybe if it came right down to it I'd back out


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

I would always give a friend a sip of beer, mostly because my friends are bud/miller/coors guys and I want to get them into craft beer. As far as cigars, my girl and best friend are the only ones who can try what I have, however it has never come up and I don't expect it to. My girl hates cigars and I always carry extra and my best friend knows this.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

It's not my thing but I have given my brother a puff when I first light up on occasion.

I would not pass a cigar to a stranger and I'm pretty reluctant to pass to a friend.

Sharing drinks and food kind of grosses me out as well.


----------



## DanTheSmoker (Nov 24, 2013)

my wife dislikes the habit but when the smell is in the air she usually asks to try. I dont hesitate to share with her. however I would never share with amyone else. no one. I actually felt a little queasy with some of the posts. 5+ people passing around, thats gross. Im a pretty abrupt and straightforward guy. I dont sugarcoat. If someone asks i say no. I dont even offer a cigar because if you ask for a puff then you know nothing about cigar smoking, a man should never ask another man to smoke his cigar.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

deleted


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

Share em with the wife, she likes em but only for a few puffs. And I've shared (non slobbery) puffs with my bros on occasion.


----------



## jmacn (Jan 28, 2014)

Just my girlfriend.

Also, am I the only person that doesn't like my cigar covered with spit? I try and take care to keep my cigar fairly dry when smoking it. The thought of a putting one in your mouth that you've been soaking in spit for half an hour is almost as unappealing as letting someone else put their slobber all over it.


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

I can imagine a time when I might, but generally no. :thumb:


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

jmacn said:


> Just my girlfriend.
> 
> Also, am I the only person that doesn't like my cigar covered with spit? I try and take care to keep my cigar fairly dry when smoking it. The thought of a putting one in your mouth that you've been soaking in spit for half an hour is almost as unappealing as letting someone else put their slobber all over it.


I keep mine completely dry. Maybe that's why the thought of letting a close friend take a puff doesn't seem so awful.


----------



## Oil_Field_Medic (Dec 27, 2013)

jmacn said:


> Just my girlfriend.
> 
> Also, am I the only person that doesn't like my cigar covered with spit? I try and take care to keep my cigar fairly dry when smoking it. The thought of a putting one in your mouth that you've been soaking in spit for half an hour is almost as unappealing as letting someone else put their slobber all over it.


Ya, mine tend to stay pretty dry as well, I don't care for the mushy feeling when a cigar gets wet.

I can think of two people besides the wife (which hates cigars so it will never happen) that I would let take a puff, my sister and my best friend. Other than that, you're on your own


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

jmacn said:


> Just my girlfriend.
> 
> Also, am I the only person that doesn't like my cigar covered with spit? I try and take care to keep my cigar fairly dry when smoking it. The thought of a putting one in your mouth that you've been soaking in spit for half an hour is almost as unappealing as letting someone else put their slobber all over it.





Cardinal said:


> I keep mine completely dry. Maybe that's why the thought of letting a close friend take a puff doesn't seem so awful.


I'm the same way, slobber is an absolute no go so that's one of the reasons sharing a puff with a best friend doesn't really bother me. Its kind of amusing seeing how many people are totally against the idea of letting anyone but their wife have a puff off their cigar lol.


----------



## DaWhyte86 (Jan 28, 2014)

General rule I don't share with a stranger or most people. There are two close friends (that I've been friends with since we were 8 yrs old) that I will let try a cigar that we haven't had yet when it is first lit up to see if this is something we want to keep buying but that is it.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

If the friend is very knowledgeable like myself and appreciates a premium smoke then he's got it! If it's someone who doesn't know an El Producto from an El Cheapo then they'll take what I give them - among the standards on hand. Plus, my young Platinum friend...they can't take or ask from you what they don't know you have. Everybody doesn't peek inside my humidor(s).


----------



## cutpaperglue (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't think I'd share a cigar for the duration of the smoke, but a puff or two just to get a taste? Sure, pretty much along the lines of "would I let this person try a sip of my beer": family, girlfriend, close friends.

I've heard of particularly rare cigars getting passed around a group of people at an event (thinking of the FFOX football). If you're unlikely to ever get another chance to smoke such a rarity, then I say go for it.


----------



## Chilone (Dec 11, 2013)

im1livewire said:


> No, no, no, no, nooooooooooooooooooo! We don't ride "beyatch" with another dude on a bike; we don't go to musicals with other dudes and we certainly don't share our stogies with other dudes. You explained it just fine


I don't go to musicals PERIOD!!


----------



## Eastcoastmountaineer (Sep 18, 2013)

I've known my best friend since pre-school (oddly enough, since my mom was videotaping my first day of pre school and I have it on vhs of us running into each other). Since I recently got into cigars within the past year and a half, he is semi interested, but not enough to get a small humidor or buy cigars. he has asked me to cut cigars in half! I was like, no way man, just take this (cheap) one and dispose of it when you are done. 

a few puffs is okay, but it isn't a joint. I wouldn't pass a cigar.


----------



## blknyt (Oct 11, 2012)

My rule is if I won't let you kiss me, I won't let you smoke my cigar.... Pretty much leaves just my wife.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

LOL


----------



## Smoke Whisperer (Nov 27, 2013)

AuTechCoM said:


> That is funny i tell guys if they want to go for a ride on my Harley that they have to sit in front with their back arched and their hands on the gas tank... that usually stops any further requests for a ride


Now that right there is funny!


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Damselnotindistress said:


> If the friend is very knowledgeable like myself and appreciates a premium smoke then he's got it! If it's someone who doesn't know an El Producto from an El Cheapo then they'll take what I give them - among the standards on hand. Plus, my young Platinum friend...they can't take or ask from you what they don't know you have. Everybody doesn't peek inside my humidor(s).


 Gee, my bad man! After reading the comments I realized I misread the initial statement...let someone put their mouth on my cigar while I'm smoking it???? :faint2: Dear Lord! Blecch! Yee - uck! Fwahhh!!! :yuck:


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Only the wife can make this request of me. I wouldn't have mentioned class and weed in my explanation but I would not share a cigar as its too personal an item.


----------



## Dr. Conny (Feb 17, 2013)

Yea no spit swapping here...not even the wife. I have too many cigars that need smoking to share one


----------



## Eric_H (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't make a habit of it but if a close friend asks I generally indulge him.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

TMat said:


> When I smoke the cigars tends to get quite wet. The few times I have been asked to try it I always prewarn of the slobber. If that doesnt scare them away they wont ask a second time after tasting the cigar and a bit of me


I am with @TMat on this! *If* they decide to give it a try, I just let them keep it and fire up another.


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm with the beer theory on this one. If it is someone I would let try my beer, chances are I would probably let them try it depending on how far into I am. Generally would not make a habit of it though.


----------



## Dagesh (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't tend to make out with my sticks. That being said, there are a few people I would share an entire smoke with IF I didn't have enough cigars to go around. Is it ideal, no, not for any of us. Would I do it? If I really wanted the cigar, I would probably let my buddy have it and take a couple puffs before I let him have the rest. These people I would share a cigar with are the same people I'd take a bullet for or give my lungs for. It's a cigar not my left nut.


----------

